# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фото-факт: 10  замков Украины

## Vanya

*1. Замок Хотин и Замок Каменец-Подольский*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*2. Замок Дубно*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*3. Замок Свирж*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*4. Замок Червоногруд*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*5. Замок Белгород-Днестровский*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*6. Замок Сэрэдне*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*7. Замок Судак*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*8. Замок Кременец*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*9. Замок Кудринцы*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*10. Замок Шенборн (Чинадиеве)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

Весьма удивлён, увидев некоторые замки  Последний, например

----------


## vova230

В Беларуси тоже есть замки, что нам Украинские?

----------


## Vanya

Как что? Красиво ведь! Или некрасиво? А ты вот возьми и запости беларуские

----------


## vova230

Красиво.
Баларуских нет у меня. Особо интересно не те, которые официально реконструируются, а те, что разрушаются и до которых нет никому дело. А как много таких, аж обидно за державу.

----------

